# Nokia flexi multiradio bts



## medomoto (30 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم.....
اذا امكن اذا يوجد اي مهندس يعرف العمل على اجهزة Nokia flexi multiradio bts و خاصة كيف نعمل ال commision الرجاء المساعدة.


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (30 يوليو 2011)

كيف تعمل الـ Commisioning ؟

انت تشتغل عند مقاول أو vendor ( اللي هو نفسه نوكيا ) ؟ أم عند مالك ( شركة مقدمة لخدمة اتصالات ) ؟
في كلا الحالتين ، لا بد يكون عندك Commisioning document اللي عمله المُصنّع نفسه ؟


----------



## مهند ازادي (4 أغسطس 2011)

اني اعمل على هالنوع من الاجهزه وانشالله ابعثلك كل الامور الي تساعدك بهالمجال لام هسه اني كلش منشغل مع تحياتي


----------



## الفقير2 (6 أغسطس 2011)

*اخي هذا الرابط ممكن يفيدك*



أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> كيف تعمل الـ Commisioning ؟
> 
> انت تشتغل عند مقاول أو vendor ( اللي هو نفسه نوكيا ) ؟ أم عند مالك ( شركة مقدمة لخدمة اتصالات ) ؟
> في كلا الحالتين ، لا بد يكون عندك Commisioning document اللي عمله المُصنّع نفسه ؟


أخي الكريم هذا الرابط اعتقد يفيدك :20:

http://www.4shared.com/document/gBOjToNP/Flexi-Edge_BTS_Commissioning.html

وتأمر أمر ياعيني...........


----------



## الفقير2 (6 أغسطس 2011)

*Commisioning of multiradio BTS*



أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> كيف تعمل الـ commisioning ؟
> 
> لا بد يكون عندك commisioning document اللي عمله المُصنّع نفسه ؟



هذا الرابط سيفيدك كثيرا ماعليك سوى قرائته بتمعن
http://www.scribd.com/doc/52347332/10/Preparing-to-commission-Flexi-Multiradio-BTS

... اخوك الفقير 2 .. ابن العراق


----------

